# (Spoilers) Favorite Harry Potter scene (Deathly Hallows part 1)



## y3k9 (Nov 22, 2010)

Warning: This thread may contain movie/book spoilers.



Ok, I'm sure a lot of you cubers have watched the new Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows part 1 movie. This thread is to discuss funny and epic and sad parts of the movie. I will start off:


Spoiler



Funniest part: Ron kissing mrs. Cattermole at ministry.
Epicest part: Snatcher scene.
Saddest part: Dobby's death.



What are yours? Make sure to spoiler it.


----------



## Toad (Nov 22, 2010)

You are either deliberately not using the spoiler feature out of sheer laziness or you are not aware of it.

If the latter is true please just encase any spoilers in [noparse][/noparse] tags like that.

It isn't very good just writing "Warning ..." in regular size text when a few lines below there are some "major" plot spoilers.


----------



## y3k9 (Nov 22, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> You are either deliberately not using the spoiler feature out of sheer laziness or you are not aware of it.
> 
> If the latter is true please just encase any spoilers in [noparse][/noparse] tags like that.
> 
> It isn't very good just writing "Warning ..." in regular size text when a few lines below there are some "major" plot spoilers.


I forget, sorry, I'll fix it.


----------



## y3k9 (Nov 22, 2010)

??? Who added "(Spoilers)" to the title?


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 22, 2010)

I did. This is the type of thread that may contain spoilers for someone like me who has not yet seen the movie.


----------



## y3k9 (Nov 22, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> I did. This is the type of thread that may contain spoilers for someone like me who has not yet seen the movie.


Go see it, epicest movie of the year.


----------



## Dene (Nov 22, 2010)

I have to admit that this movie was actually pretty good. I did not like the other movies, mainly because of the terrible acting and the lack of coherency with the book. This one has followed the book much better and because Harry hasn't talked as much his poor acting doesn't show up as much. Look forward to the next part.

Some of my favourite scenes (I won't spoiler because if you are in this thread and you haven't seen the movie already then that is your problem):

1) Bellatrix owning up the snatchers. She's so epic.
2) Dobby owning up Bellatrix and co. ELF POWA.
3) Hermione owning the snatchers with seemingly no effort while being chased. <3 Hermione.


----------



## 4. (Nov 22, 2010)

I almost cried when Dobby died  But it was pretty funny when Harry was making out to Ginny and George walks in the room with a toothbrush sticking out of his ear.


----------



## y3k9 (Nov 22, 2010)

I loved dobby at malfoy manor.


----------



## Dene (Nov 22, 2010)

4. said:


> I almost cried when Dobby died  But it was pretty funny when Harry was making out to Ginny and George walks in the room with a toothbrush sticking out of his ear.


 
LMAO that was definitely the funniest scene. I'm glad they went for a lot of humour in this film because I feel the previous films have not done the humour in the books any justice at all.


----------



## y3k9 (Nov 22, 2010)

This refers to part 2, if you have not read the book do not read this:


Spoiler



Ok so I had an idea, when part 2 comes out, at the scene where Mrs. Weasley kills bellatrix scream "DOBBY IS AVENGED!"


----------



## ilikecubing (Nov 22, 2010)

i liked dat scene wen george,fred,ron,hermoine and evry auror drank the polyjuice potion and became like harry and wen fred and george said to each other together 'we are identical'

harry,ron,hermoine escaping from d ministry was also cool,loved it wen harry did that spell on Dolores Umbridge to get that locket.


----------



## y3k9 (Nov 22, 2010)

ilikecubing said:


> i liked dat scene wen george,fred,ron,hermoine and evry auror drank the polyjuice potion and became like harry and wen fred and george said to each other together 'we are identical'
> 
> harry,ron,hermoine escaping from d ministry was also cool,loved it wen harry did that spell on Dolores Umbridge to get that locket.


Learn to english? 

anyway, best quote was: "YOU STUPID ELF YOU COULD HAVE KILLED ME!" "Dobby didn't mean to kill... Only maime or seriously injure." Oh and everyone spoiler the part 2 stuff.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 22, 2010)

Pssh. Luna Lovegood is obviously the best character. 

Don't flame me with who you think the best character is. This was not meant to offend.


----------



## y3k9 (Nov 22, 2010)

What are your favorite quotes people?


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 22, 2010)

y3k9 said:


> This refers to part 2, if you have not read the book do not read this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
It's a good thing you're not writing the script.


----------



## ilikecubing (Nov 22, 2010)

y3k9 said:


> Learn to english?
> 
> anyway, best quote was: "YOU STUPID ELF YOU COULD HAVE KILLED ME!" "Dobby didn't mean to kill... Only maime or seriously injure." Oh and everyone spoiler the part 2 stuff.


 
Whats bugs u off if i used wrong spellings to make it short,what matters is that it should hav understandability,which it did


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 22, 2010)

ilikecubing said:


> Whats bugs u off if i used wrong spellings to make it short,what matters is that it should hav understandability,which it did


 
This is a forum, not a chatroom. Proper English means a lot. Do u c any respcted membrs talkin like dis?


----------



## ilikecubing (Nov 22, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> This is a forum, not a chatroom. Proper English means a lot. Do u c any respcted membrs talkin like dis?


 
uhh ok fine,agreed....and thanks for reminding that its not a chatroom


----------



## The Puzzler (Nov 22, 2010)

Someone int the theater yelled expecto patronum(spelling). And we Doby died someone said, "headshot".


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 22, 2010)

emma watson making out naked was pretty awesome.


----------



## The Puzzler (Nov 22, 2010)

My friends sister was wondering what was happening.


----------



## Dene (Nov 22, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> emma watson making out naked was pretty awesome.


 
Ya that lucky prick got to hook up with her in the nude.


----------



## y3k9 (Nov 22, 2010)

The Puzzler said:


> Someone int the theater yelled expecto patronum(spelling). And we Doby died someone said, "headshot".


I can't see that happening, since it was a rather slow death.


----------



## ThatGuy (Nov 22, 2010)

funniest when Dobby unscrews the chandelier, and Bellatrix says "Are you trying to kill me, elf!?!?" and the Dobby goes on with the "not kill, just maime, etc." Other than the other few funny moments I had issues with the movie.


----------



## MichaelP. (Nov 22, 2010)

"Dobby never meant to kill, only to maim or seriously injure."

EDIT: Ninja'd


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 23, 2010)

Hey look Michael actually knows how to spell maim. I was beginning to worry that no one would get it right


----------



## reta (Nov 27, 2010)

Poor dobby!
The Harry & Hermione dancing scene is really funny.


----------



## y3k9 (Nov 27, 2010)

For those who are wondering dance scene music is O Children by Nick Cave.


----------

